# Slow package download speeds.



## Datance (Jul 7, 2019)

Greetings!

Are 90kB/s-500kB/s speeds expected while downloading packages with `pkg`? If not, are the geo-ip mirrors for the repositories being properly resolved? I have two FreeBSD installations in central Europe and looks like I am using some remote repository.

I found this issue in the forum and also this older one which provides a solution for what seems to be my very same problem, hard-coding a closer mirror for the `pkg` utility, which seems wrong to me. Is there any other option here?

Finally, in case there is something broken (like the mirror election)... where can I report it so it can be addressed?


----------

